# Older cat not using litter box



## CayceV (Jun 9, 2005)

For the last couple of weeks my older cat, Bailey has been driving me CRAZY. She will pee in the litter box but will NOT poop in it!!!! She keeps doing it on my carpet! :x I don't know why but god it's taken all my strength not to shove it up her behind. Grrr okay...

So any suggestions as to WHY she is doing this and what I can do to change it? :roll:


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

Dirty litter box, too many cats and not enough boxes, food too close to litter box, changes in the environment and upsetting circumstances, and a possible health problem (constipation and other digestive problems) are the first things to look at when a cat starts pooping outside the litter box. 
(The kind of poop you see can alert you to a health problem.)

You have to examine the problem step by step, going through absolutely everything that can lead to litterbox avoidance and hopefully you will be able to find the cause.

For detailed information I can recommed these books:
Pam Johnson Bennett: Think Like a Cat
Pam Johnson Bennett: Twisted Whiskers
Pam Johnson Bennett: Psycho Kitty?
(You can order them online.)

Always be patient and under no circumstances scold or punish the cat because if you do that you will only make things worse. Keep in mind that with this behavior your cat is trying to tell you something, so do your best to figure out what it is that requires your attention.


----------



## CayceV (Jun 9, 2005)

Her litter box is cleaned every second day, if not every day. Her food is in a different room than her litter box. She's the only one using it as the other cats are kept separate from her (she's not a fan of any living creature except me). There haven't been any changes around here lately.... So that leaves health problems. She IS 11 years old, so that wouldn't surprise me... I'll look into those books you recommended and see what else I can find. May have to take her to the vet. She doesn't appear to be feeling ill at all nor does she look it, but if there's something wrong I'll zip her in to get her looked at.


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

Based on your information it would be a good idea to add another litter box either with the same or a different brand of litter. 
If Cat Attract is available in your area you might want to try that in the extra box.

Also take a careful look at the stools, check for volume, consistency and frequency to detect any possible health problems. 

Sometimes older cats just become more fussy, so if that's the case, an extra litter box can be helpful. (In many cases that's helpful with much younger cats also.)


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I think the first step would be a vet trip. Especially with her age, it could be a UTI, Diabetes, etc....the first symptom most cats show is peeing outside the box.


----------



## alex (Jul 19, 2005)

My 9 year old cat that I adopted from the shelter 18 months ago will NOT use her litterbox if I wash it in any type of detergent - so I just give it a thorough rinsing in hot water. Just one other suggestion for you, if applicable.....!


----------

